# C. darlingi care?



## Scorp guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Well i searched google, msn, all that good stuff, and didnt find much at all on care for eratogyrus darlingi  care. The ones i DID find, would'nt allow me to access them  So can somebody please give me any care help, tips, anything like that on this species? it is 2" as of now (im ordering)


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 24, 2006)

bump?:? :? :?


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jul 24, 2006)

try here.. 
http://www.baboonspiders.de/html_en/genera_ceratogyrus.html


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 24, 2006)

i couldnt find any care on there though....thanks anyway.....


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jul 24, 2006)

Good care sheet here....

http://home.freeuk.net/xclent/ceratogyrus-darlingi-caresheet.htm


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks man!


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jul 25, 2006)

Use this for free 
Hope it helps a bit...
-----------

Ceratogyrus darlingi Pocock, 1897 (African horned tarantula (baboon)

Origin: Zimbabwe

Adult size: Reaches 6 сm in BL and 14-15 сm in LS.

Humidity: relatively low - 60%

Temp: 25-29°С

Lifestyle: terrestrial/burrower

Description: This very unusual in appearance spider of average size has well denominated protuberance ("horn") in the centre of carapace, after that it is and most of it con-geners named "horned tarantulas" or “horned baboon-spiders” (note: not all Ceratogyrus spp. has this feature!), and also specify coloration of body and carapace consisting of strips, spots and net-like patterns on abdomen as well as radial stria on carapace. “Horn" of this species wide, directed backwards and not curved.
In nature inhabiting dry savannahs where it is live in deep burrows. The burrow inside is plentifully covered by a web and frequently an entrance is also too. 
In captivity as against in a nature, as a rule, do not dig much, occupying artificial shelters, occasionally digging out holes under pieces of cork bark etc., spinning all over the terrarium and substratum around the shelter with a thick web but may made a tunnels of web into substratum if enough layer has given.
It should be kept as well as other Ceratogyrus spp. in rather dry environment on dry or slightly moistened substratum with water dish for drinking. But younger specimens must be provided with more high humidity (You should simply mist a part of the substratum).
This tarantula readily bred and known as one of the species which can produce a multiple eggsacs after one mating up to 3 (as well as close related Pterinochilus spp.). Female produce 100-180 eggs.
Spiderlings of this species have good appetite and grow quickly enough (young tarantulas frequently attack food objects bigger than their own size). Males became mature, as a rule, at 1.5-2 years, females at 2.5-3 (Gurley 1995). Adult males are smaller in size than females.

This particular species of Ceratogyrus can be mixed with very close related species Ceratogyrus bechuanicus Purcell, 1902 from which it can be distinguished by not curled horn and slightly bigger size. This is very aggressive species and should not been recommended to beginners. But this one of the most unusual theraphosid species of the World fauna is must being for every collection!
Ref.:
1. WWW: 
1. http://www.tarantulas.tropica.ru/english/index2.php?link=ceratogyrus.html – general page (temporarly down)
2. http://arachnophiliac.co.uk/burrow/caresheets/ceratogyrus_darlingi.htm - Overton’s page
3. http://giantspiders.com/Ceratogyrus_species.html - Guy’s page
4. http://www.arachnophilia.de/index.php?action=art&id=67 – in German
5. http://home.freeuk.com/xclent/ceratogyrus-darlingi-caresheet.htm - Whright’s page
6. http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/carapace-Ceratogyrus.htm - Phil’s page of difference in Cerato spp. horns
7. http://www.baboonspiders.de/html_en/genera_ceratogyrus.html Timo’s page, the best for harpactirins.
2. Literature: 
1. POCOCK, R.I. (1897) On the spiders of the suborder Mygalomorphae from the Ethiopian Region, contained in the collection of the British Museum. Proceedings of the Zoological Society of London 1897: 724-774. [p. 754, pl. 42, f. 5, pl. 43, f. 1].
2. GALLON, R.C. (2001) Revision of the Ceratogyrus spp. formerly included in Coelogenium (Araneae: Theraphosidae, Harpactirinae). Mygalomorph 2: 1-20. Online: http://atshq.org/mygalomorph21.pdf 
3. EZENDAM, T. (1995) Geslaagde kweek met Ceratogyrus darlingi. Tijdschrift van Vogelspinnen Vereniging Nederland 3(11). 
4. EZENDAM, T. (1997) Successful breeding with Ceratogyrus darlingii. Journal of the British Tarantula Society 13(2): 57-59.
5. MARTINE, S. (2002) Ceratogyrus darlingi POCOCK, 1897 – Haltung und Wissenswertes. DeArGe Mitteilungen 7(7): 6-7 - online: http://www.dearge.de/arachne/doc/2002_07_7.pdf 
6. L. Miranda (1993) Maggots revisited. Journal of the British Tarantula Society, 9:22-23
7. S.C. Halfpenny (1984) The baboon spider (Ceratogyrus darlingi). Newsletter Exot. Ent. Gpaes, 1984 (Winter):70-71

Reactions: Like 1


----------

